# Minor Day Races Thread 2016



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

A thread for discussion of those day races that aren't classics, but which we love anyway...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2016)

Lizzie Armitstead wins Trofeo Binda. The only bit I understood of the Italian commentary was her name and the bloke doing the commentary shouting "God Save the Queen!" just after she crossed the line.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Mar 2016)

The 1.1 rated Handzame Classic took place on the same day as MSR, with the Slovakian, Erik Baska, of Tinkoff taking it over Dylan Groenewegen and Gianni Meersman...I had never heard of Baska, who turns out to be a two-time national U23 TT champ and winner of the European Road Race Championship last year (also a U23 and Junior event).


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The 1.1 rated Handzame Classic took place on the same day as MSR, with the Slovakian, Erik Baska, of Tinkoff taking it over Dylan Groenewegen and Gianni Meersman...I had never heard of Baska, who turns out to be a two-time national U23 TT champ and winner of the European Road Race Championship last year (also a U23 and Junior event).


It was the day before but hey ho. I'd never heard of him either.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2016)

Even more minor, but first win of the season for Marianne Vos.

http://www.brabantcycling.nl/2016/03/19/zege-voor-marianne-vos-in-oud-vossemeer/


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Lizzie Armitstead wins Trofeo Binda. The only bit I understood of the Italian commentary was her name and the bloke doing the commentary shouting "God Save the Queen!" just after she crossed the line.


Report in Cycling Tips (as usual this year) and highlights

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/03/phot...h-lizzie-armitsteads-victory-in-trofeo-binda/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2016)

Tomorrow's Dwars door Vlaanderen goes ahead as planned


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Apr 2016)

The GP de Denain - Porte du Hainaut/Valenciennes Metropole took place today and was won by British rider Dan McLay with an outrageous sprint finish. I can only find video embedded in a tweet, but it's bloody amazing.

https://twitter.com/CyclingHubTV/status/720615618983145473

Edit: here it is via Youtube (32s in if you want to miss the preamble)


----------



## brommers (14 Apr 2016)

Well done Daniel McLay for winning the race today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Edit: here it is via Youtube (32s in if you want to miss the preamble)



SuperMarioKartSprinting - I bet he chucked a banana at the riders behind him before making his final sprint


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Not a stage race but certainly minor, the GP de Denain - Porte du Hainaut/Valenciennes Metropole took place today and was won by British rider Dan McLay with an outrageous sprint finish.


Tenth the other day, winning today... do you think that's the peak or is there more to come?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Tenth the other day, winning today... do you think that's the peak or is there more to come?


He's often there or thereabouts. Looking at his team's upcoming race calendar he isn't down to ride much but he's only 24. Today's finish will have boosted his profile no end. Lots of riders raving about it on twitter.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Apr 2016)

Only just noticed my post was moved to a more appropriate thread. Thanks to whoever.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

An interesting article about Tro-Bro Leon, which takes place this Sunday
https://rouleur.cc/journal/racing/tro-bro-léon?mc_cid=c297c91b90&mc_eid=20f4d5a356


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> An interesting article about Tro-Bro Leon, which takes place this Sunday
> https://rouleur.cc/journal/racing/tro-bro-léon?mc_cid=c297c91b90&mc_eid=20f4d5a356



Tro-Bro Leon doesn't get enough love. It would be a Classic if it wasn't in Brittany.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Tro-Bro Leon doesn't get enough love. It would be a Classic if it wasn't in Brittany.


It would be great to see coverage


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> An interesting article about Tro-Bro Leon, which takes place this Sunday
> https://rouleur.cc/journal/racing/tro-bro-léon?mc_cid=c297c91b90&mc_eid=20f4d5a356


Gosh, that's an impenetrably up it's own arse, hard to read article. The race sounds good though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Gosh, that's an impenetrably up it's own arse, hard to read article. The race sounds good though.


It's in Rouleur, innit. I used to really like Rouleur, like proper really like it and not just saying that cos it was hipster...then I decided it was so up its own jacksey that I cancelled my subscription. I can now read articles and cut out all the crap in my brain and just read the words that matter - the linked article was only about 6 sentences long in my head


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> An interesting article about Tro-Bro Leon, which takes place this Sunday
> https://rouleur.cc/journal/racing/tro-bro-léon?mc_cid=c297c91b90&mc_eid=20f4d5a356


Bit long-winded


Flying_Monkey said:


> Tro-Bro Leon doesn't get enough love. It would be a Classic if it wasn't in Brittany.


Perhaps we could start a Tro-Bro-mance movement...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Perhaps we could start a Tro-Bro-mance movement...


Not a bad idea.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Tro-Bro Leon doesn't get enough love. It would be a Classic if it wasn't in Brittany.





Marmion said:


> It would be great to see coverage





rich p said:


> Bit long-winded
> 
> Perhaps we could start a Tro-Bro-mance movement...



Apart from just realising that I commented about Tro Bro Leon in the wrong thread...

Cyclinghub.tv have live coverage from 3.15 CEST, which I think is 2.15pm in Scotchland


----------



## Scoosh (17 Apr 2016)

Anyone manage to see any of Tro-Bro ? I was watching Amstel on Cyclinghub.tv, then clicked for T-B there but couldn't get any connection.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Anyone manage to see any of Tro-Bro ? I was watching Amstel on Cyclinghub.tv, then clicked for T-B there but couldn't get any connection.


I went out to buy furniture...but cyclinghub.tv have the last few kms on 4 videos


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Apr 2016)

Martin Mortensen took the Tro-Bro Léon for ONE Pro-Cycling, with Peter Williams (also ONE) in second - great result!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Apr 2016)

Great finish ! What a race - I'd certainly like to see more of that stuff !

Thanks for the ref, @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2016)

I wonder how difficult it is to find barriers that do not have feet which stick out into the road? These ones appear to be the most ridiculously OTT version ever, and Marianne Vos had a wee tumble after hitting them


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I wonder how difficult it is to find barriers that do not have feet which stick out into the road? These ones appear to be the most ridiculously OTT version ever, and Marianne Vos had a wee tumble after hitting them


They're mad! I thought it was well established how dangerous barriers like that are. Crazy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> They're mad! I thought it was well established how dangerous barriers like that are. Crazy.



Yebbut, it's just women's racing, right?


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2016)

British Cycling National Circuit Race Championships on Thursday. The winners get to wear British National Champion jersey. When do they get to wear this? - there are already champions in road race and TT.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> British Cycling National Circuit Race Championships on Thursday. The winners get to wear British National Champion jersey. When do they get to wear this? - there are already champions in road race and TT.



Presumably they get to wear it in circuit races. 

Cycling has even more categories of national/world champion than boxing!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Carthy is also at the Prueba Villafranca - Ordiziako Klasika* tomorrow.
> 
> As is Simon Yates.
> 
> * what do you mean you've never heard of it...



Oi, @rich p, guess who won...



Spoiler: And the winner was...



Simon Yates


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Oi, @rich p, guess who won...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and...



Spoiler



Carthy in 6th place


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Guess what?



I know


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spoiler: Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> I know





Spoiler: Guess what?



I don't give a toss


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2016)

Spoiler: ?



What's with the spoiler tabs, you pair of nobbers?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Oi, @rich p, guess who won...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea why Yates was doing this race? Seems a bit random?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the spoiler tabs, you pair of nobbers?





Spoiler: ???



Ask our Scottish correspondent!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Any idea why Yates was doing this race? Seems a bit random?





Spoiler: All is revealed



I have absolutely no idea





rich p said:


> Spoiler: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Ask our Scottish correspondent!





Spoiler: Fairly obvious answer



I have absolutely no idea about that either


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spoiler: All is revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: However...



He might have been using it as a warm-up for San Sebastian


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I wonder how difficult it is to find barriers that do not have feet which stick out into the road? These ones appear to be the most ridiculously OTT version ever, and Marianne Vos had a wee tumble after hitting them



They're not barriers - it's the elderly/disabled enclosure - and their Zimmer frames


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spoiler: However...
> 
> 
> 
> He might have been using it as a warm-up for San Sebastian


Maybe he can keep it in the family after Adam's win last year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Maybe he can keep it in the family after Adam's win last year


Adam is riding it too. Maybe he'll win again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

I was just reading that Simon Yates set a new record for a climb at today's event, and won 1500 Euros. Hugh Carthy won best U23 rider and won


Spoiler: Go on, you'll have to click to find out



some cheese


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I was just reading that Simon Yates set a new record for a climb at today's event, and won 1500 Euros. Hugh Carthy won best U23 rider and won
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go on, you'll have to click to find out
> ...


I'm not clickbait, you know. I couldn't give a toss whether he won a kilo of manchego or a bottle of dodgy rioja.


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2016)

As Tinkoff are not competing in the RideLondon Classic, it would be nice to see Adam Blythe, (who hasn't a scheduled ride coming up), as National road race champion, with the British jersey on (riding for Great Britain).


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2016)

Sky Team for London: Froome, Thomas, Stannard, Knees, Swift, Van Poppel


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> As Tinkoff are not competing in the RideLondon Classic, it would be nice to see Adam Blythe, (who hasn't a scheduled ride coming up), as National road race champion, with the British jersey on (riding for Great Britain).


From Cycling News
_Adam Blythe will debut his British Champion’s jersey as he races for the GB squad, alongside Dan McLay and Alex Dowsett._


----------



## SWSteve (27 Jul 2016)

This GB squad looks pretty handy! Two former winners and some other decent prospects.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2016)

Bauke Mollema beats a strong field to win the Clasica San Sebastián. Gallopin second, Valverde third. Good effort.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

I am so going to get myself a Basque hat


----------



## brommers (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Gallopin second, Valverde third


What were these 2 and J-Rod up to? They should have been able to reel Mollema in.


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2016)

Fun and games at the post-Tour crits...

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/08/when-the-post-tour-crits-dont-go-to-plan/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

I am looking forward to tomorrow's Dwars door het Hageland

http://www.napoleongamescyclingcup.be/nl/home/


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2016)

Young James Shaw is making his debut for Lotto Soudal and there's plenty of other Brits


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am looking forward to tomorrow's Dwars door het Hageland


Just seen the twitter page - different road surfaces, so should be exciting. Will watch streaming, with Burgos on tele. Might have TMS on radio too.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Young James Shaw is making his debut for Lotto Soudal and there's plenty of other Brits




Are they doing any of the brilliant box photos for him 

https://goo.gl/images/5oQJ59


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are they doing any of the brilliant box photos for him
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/5oQJ59



What's that all about?


----------



## Buddfox (5 Aug 2016)

Just putting this question here as it is semi relevant and starting a new topic didn't seem worth it.

Are there any rules which govern which non World Tour races that the World Tour teams have to do? Either that they have to do a certain number of junior races, or that they are not allowed to do more than a certain number? Or are they just free to do whichever races they want and which event organisers allow them to do.

I tried researching this in the context of the expanded calendar for next year, and amid concerns expressed that Continental teams will be pushed out of some events (eg Amgen Tour of California). Wondered if it meant we would see fewer World Tour teams doing the minor day races (hence posting the question here)


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2016)

I suppose that as they've added 10 new World Tour events for next year that whatever the regulations are for this year will be changed for next year.


----------



## lyn1 (5 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Just putting this question here as it is semi relevant and starting a new topic didn't seem worth it.
> 
> Are there any rules which govern which non World Tour races that the World Tour teams have to do? Either that they have to do a certain number of junior races, or that they are not allowed to do more than a certain number? Or are they just free to do whichever races they want and which event organisers allow them to do.
> 
> I tried researching this in the context of the expanded calendar for next year, and amid concerns expressed that Continental teams will be pushed out of some events (eg Amgen Tour of California). Wondered if it meant we would see fewer World Tour teams doing the minor day races (hence posting the question here)



Currently the WT teams decide which HC and .1 level races they wish to do. They cannot do .2 level races. There are limits to the number of WT teams allowed in HC races (70%) or .1 races (50%) so the organiser will make the final choice if over subscribed. However, many races will not reach the limits as this would severely over commit WT teams.

The new setup for 2017 seems to be up in the air as there is disagreement between UCI and teams about the new WT races. It is alleged that teams agreed to the expansion on the basis that all future 2017 WT races (old & new) would only involve a minimum 12 WT teams per race except Grand Tours and major Classics. The UCI announcement suggests all old WT races will require all 17 teams to attend and 10 teams to attend the new WT races. Depending on how this pans out there may need to be a change of regs to allow Conti teams to ride WT.


----------



## Buddfox (5 Aug 2016)

lyn1 said:


> Currently the WT teams decide which HC and .1 level races they wish to do. They cannot do .2 level races. There are limits to the number of WT teams allowed in HC races (70%) or .1 races (50%) so the organiser will make the final choice if over subscribed. However, many races will not reach the limits as this would severely over commit WT teams.
> 
> The new setup for 2017 seems to be up in the air as there is disagreement between UCI and teams about the new WT races. It is alleged that teams agreed to the expansion on the basis that all future 2017 WT races (old & new) would only involve 12 WT teams per race except Grand Tours and major Classics. The UCI announcement suggests all old WT races will require all 17 teams to attend and 10 teams to attend the new WT races. Depending on how this pans out there may need to be a change of regs to allow Conti teams to ride WT.



That's great - thanks. I'd seen this 'compromise' about old vs new events as well, let's see what happens. Anyway, race going live on Eurosport shortly, with no world tour teams I don't think :-)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> That's great - thanks. I'd seen this 'compromise' about old vs new events as well, let's see what happens. Anyway, race going live on Eurosport shortly, with no world tour teams I don't think :-)


Hageland has WT teams, I have been watching this link
http://nieuws.vtm.be/sport/201818-live-dwars-door-het-hageland

edit - Startlist:
http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MjcyNTE=


----------



## Buddfox (5 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hageland has WT teams, I have been watching this link
> http://nieuws.vtm.be/sport/201818-live-dwars-door-het-hageland
> 
> edit - Startlist:
> http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MjcyNTE=



Oops - when I scanned down the list, I missed Etixx and Lotto Soudal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Oops - when I scanned down the list, I missed Etixx and Lotto Soudal


An enjoyable event, good to see it getting coverage


----------



## Buddfox (5 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> An enjoyable event, good to see it getting coverage



Yeah I caught the repeat on Eurosport, plenty of action in the last 30 or so km that I saw.


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2016)

Great race by Tom Stewart 8th - up with the leaders all day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Hageland beerfest


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

The startlist looks like a who's who of sprinting (except Cav and a few others). Looks like some sprint finish.

http://velothon.ironman.com/events/hamburg-cyclassics/event-info/cyclassics-pro.aspx#axzz4Har5XPke


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> The startlist looks like a who's who of sprinting (except Cav and a few others). Looks like some sprint finish.
> 
> http://velothon.ironman.com/events/hamburg-cyclassics/event-info/cyclassics-pro.aspx#axzz4Har5XPke


That's quite a line -up if it's correct.
I read on CN that Cav might be in it too


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2016)

Probably be won with a breakaway. That might not be allowed though - arrangement between the teams to satisfy the hosts/public?


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2016)

Arnhem-Veenendaal Classic
Dylan Groenewegen 1st
Chris Opie 2nd


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2016)

Tao GH 4th in the first stage of the Tour de l'Avenir.
Good news for Sky's latest signing and apparently all round good guy. 
He's a half decent writer too.


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2016)

Saw the Hamburg highlights Bouhanni won but impeded Ewan and was relegated


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2016)

Bretagne Classic Ouest-France (France) – 28/08 – 13:00 CET
ProCyclingLive


----------



## brommers (14 Sep 2016)

Just watched a great race, the GP de Wallonie, with a great twisty finish on cobbles.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2016)

Koolskamp Koers - Championship of Flanders, part of the Napoleon Games Cup series, is tomorrow. 

A good startlist, a mix of World Tour, Pro Continental and Continental teams.

Their website (which is not very good) says that it's on Eurosport but I don't know if that is restricted to proper cycling countries showing it or if it extends to the UK.


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Koolskamp Koers


2.45 - 4.15 Eurosport


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2016)

A splendid yellow jumper for the winner


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2016)

Timothy Dupont (Verandas Willems), wins ahead of Fernando Gaviria (EQS) and Raymond Kreder (Roompot)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2016)

Outstanding, the winner gets a Napoleon hat as well as the splendid jersey!!


----------



## brommers (16 Sep 2016)

Dan McLay looks as though he finished about 12th - didn't really get into a good position


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

A good finish to the Elite Women's Euro RR, with Van der Breggen beating Niewiadoma into 2nd, and Longo Borghini taking 3rd


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

Gaviria wins GP Impanis - Van Petegem, from Dupont* (who is having a superb season**!), and Richeze in 3rd.

*sadly, he was not wearing the Napoleon hat he won the other day 

** I don't think he has a contract for next season yet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2016)

Sagan wins the Euro RR, with Alaphilippe in 2nd and Moreno in 3rd.


----------



## brommers (27 Sep 2016)

I think that Sonny Colbrelli will be a big player in the classics next year - won well today in the Tre Valli Varesine


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I think that Sonny Colbrelli will be a big player in the classics next year - won well today in the Tre Valli Varesine



Except that he's been winning these smaller races for a while... I'm not sure that he'll ever be more than he is now.


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2016)

l'Eurometropole today at 2.45pm on Eurosport 1


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> l'Eurometropole today at 2.45pm on Eurosport 1


Won by Groenewegen, no idea who the 2nd and 3rd placed riders are but they look to be dressed for going out afterwards


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2016)

I was concerned he didnae get a hat, but I need not have worried. Naesen must have got a thirst as he's necked his beer.


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2016)

Naesen and 2 others f***ed up in the last km ala McNally and co in the Eneco. Groenewegen almost took out Naesen in the sprint and should have been relegated. That's Boonen on the right.


----------



## brommers (3 Oct 2016)

Degenkolb wins Munsterland Giro


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2016)

Demare wins Binche-Chimay-Binche, and has a decent sup of his large glass of beer before the soigneur grabs it from him and goes off to party in his hat


----------



## brommers (5 Oct 2016)

Shame Paris-Bourges isn't being shown. Riders include:
Cav, Bouhanni, Coquard, McLay, Planckaert, Dehaes, Bennett and Sam Dumoulin


----------



## brommers (9 Oct 2016)

Good to see Cav racing Paris-Tours today. Hopefully he will be well for the World Championships


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Good to see Cav racing Paris-Tours today. Hopefully he will be well for the World Championships


He's looking dangerous. His racing today was classic Cav


Spoiler



He looked to have a good wheel, started his sprint but then immediately shut down because he could see they'd let the win go.


----------



## brommers (21 Oct 2016)

Fingernail painting at the Japan Cup - can't wait to see pictures of the peloton!


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2016)

Sagan wins the Saitama crit. I can't recall hearing of this race before, as all the Tour's jersey winners there (in the correct jerseys also) - the race is fixed, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sagan wins the Saitama crit. I can't recall hearing of this race before, as all the Tour's jersey winners there (in the correct jerseys also) - the race is fixed, right?


Of course


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Of course



Good job. It's disappointing they didn't make Sagan a weird half-n-half jersey with rainbow on one side, and the other green.


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sagan wins the Saitama crit. I can't recall hearing of this race before, as all the Tour's jersey winners there (in the correct jerseys also) - the race is fixed, right?





Marmion said:


> Of course



You cynics! It's just a remarkable coincidence...


----------

